# Stratton, VT



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I hit Stratton this past Friday. Snow was great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll be hitting it tomorrow and wednesday. Its been pretty good every time ive been there so far, so I am assuming with this fresh coat it will be good to go


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

I was up there last weekend through sunday (right before the snow hit). It's the only mountain I ride at

Anyone wanna board with me? Can't miss me with a lime green custom x, lime green oakley a-frames, camoish oakley jacket.

I'll be up there friday night through sunday afternoon


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I would, but I have to go to Okemo with the gf and her friends...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> I would, but I have to go to Okemo with the gf and her friends...


I like it that my gf doesn't board. Gives you much more freedom to do what you want.

Have fun at Okemo.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

very true... that's why I alternate trips with her and her friends and trips without her and my friends ;-)


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Im gonna hit stratton sometime this year not sure yet since I won a free lift ticket on their website.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> I would, but I have to go to Okemo with the gf and her friends...


i'll go with her friends!!! :cheeky4:


----------

